# residential vs commercial



## flash (Mar 13, 2006)

how hard is it to do residential than commercail? Is there much of a difference?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I don't understand the question.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Speedy: I think Flash wants to do a tv commercial about residential electrical work to promote his company


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

It isn't harder, but it is different.


----------



## flash (Mar 13, 2006)

ya a tv commercial would be nice but that is toexpense right now. I was wondering what the differences were between res. and com. as far as codes and money wise etc.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

There is more money in commercial work, but more man power, more tools, more insurance, etc. are needed as well. Code is code, I am not sure what you mean by "different" codes. There are codes that apply to different aspects of a building, but that is the same in a resi setting as well. I.E. kitchens, baths, laundry, elevators, halls, rooms, mechanical rooms, elevators, dangerous locations, etc...


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Commercial is way better than res. in my opinion, but there is more residential work than comm. for the small guy. They are 2 different breeds and industrial being the third. Code is the same in all except for most industrial where their procedures superscede the code. Residential is very easy and thusly boring when doing new construction whereas commercial will keep your brain working a lot more than your arms and legs.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

Residential is not hard, and you do have to use your brain. You just need to work in the right market. Large custom homes, or even small remodels for a high-quality contractor, are the way to go if you want to do construction. There is more money in it than track-homes. But, service work is most likely the most profitable. And, to diagnose and fix problems requires using your brain.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

A) Residential is not necessarily boring, and is NOT always "very easy". I find it fun and challanging. I also find commercial fun and challanging.
B) Commercial can be just as not necessarily boring, except the settings can change dramatically. 
C) Commercial can bust your ass many days. I loved that when I was younger. Now I like to save my strength for other things. Any underground service pulls I have to do, or large services are enough of a workout for me. 4" galv conduit is NOT so glamorous to me anymore.


Sorry Joe, your opinion and attitude really belittles the importance of being a GOOD and qualified residential electrician. 

BTW, the term "residential electrician" is a misnomer. IMO the only "residential electricians" are the handymen and GC's who fancy themselves electricians. 
I can, do, and have done residential, commercial and industrial. It's just there is way more residential work for me in my area. Of course this is very different in metropolotian areas. When I was on LI I did every type of electrical work ('cept hi-volt). Not every place is a metropolitian area. In fact most areas are not. Folks who live in these types of places tend to forget that small fact. 

I am not a "residential electrician". I am an Electrician.


----------



## ATS (Jun 28, 2005)

Residential service work is not always easy. Figuring out problems on very old halfway converted knob and tube wiring and homeowner wiring can be challenging. By this I mean solving the problem in a reasonable time and not tearing the customers house apart. Figuring out exactly how some electrician fifty years ago wired up a 3 way circuit. Back then, they did whatever worked, switched the neutrals, used ground wires as travelers, fed the travelers, etc. You find all sorts of weird problems. Also, don't forget in residential service work, you can't always access buried junction boxes and such. In commercial, this isn't usually a problem. Every aspect of this trade has it's challenges, no doubt. Just be realistic as far as the work you seek, calling yourself a commercial/industrial electrician and living out in the sticks probably won't work out to well for you. Myself, I go after the market that exists in my area, and that happens to be residential for the most part. Besides, I'd rather deal directly with Harry Homeowner anyday than some know-it-all retail manager of some department store. Been there, done that. Also I get paid after the job is done, in commercial, you're probably going to wait 30-90 days.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Resi vs commercial? Easier or harder? 

Neither... just different. Same skills, different material.


----------

